# ESB Aussie Draught Kit (3KG)



## Boots (4/2/03)

Hi Everyone,

My last brew was an ESB Belgian smoked ale (3kg kit no extras - in the bottle 4 weeks). I've only had a taste when bottling, but I was really impressed with it at the time  .

Based on that I just got me an ESB 3Kg aussie draught kit to do. One of the things which disappoints me a liitle about my beers is that even if they taste good, they don't really have a nice smell like the bought ones do.

I've never added hops, so I was thinking of dry hopping the draught when I rack it to secondary to try and get a better aroma.

Could anyone recommend what type of hops I should look at using? Or should I do it some other way ie. boiling etc.

Thanks in advance

PS - I'd also be interested to hear if anyone else has done the belg. smoked ale.


----------



## PMyers (5/2/03)

I would go either with Ringwood or Cluster for the Australian Draught. Don't boil it, just dry hop it after three days of fermentation, and try to keep the ferment as cool as possible (aim for 18C if this is at all possible).

I have used the Smoked Belgian kit twice - once on it's own and once as a base for a thicker, smokey porter style beer. It worked out quite well both times.

Cheers,
Pete

:chug:


----------



## GMK (5/2/03)

I would use the follwing:

Pride of Ringwood, or
English Kent Goldings, or my favourite,
Cascade.

I add my hops like this.
Once the beer is racked into the Secondary Fermenter, i place one or two handfulls of hop pellets into a SS Mug. Top up with just boiled water. Leave to steep for 1-2min, then add to secondary.

Stir in gently trying no to aerate wort.

leave for two weeks. Could also Lager the secondary in the fridge - i used to until i got into Kegging - dont have room now.

Taste wort again after a week - add more hops if hop flavour is still not enough.


----------



## RegBadgery (6/2/03)

I've not yet tried pride of ringwood yet, though I've read that it adds a lovely aroma. I dryhop using pellets or plugs - I add them directly to the secondary.

I've also read of someone adding hop flowers to each bottle for a super aroma.

cheers
reg


----------



## Boots (6/2/03)

Thanks guys,

After checking a bit of a description of each of these, I think I'll go for either the Cluster or the Cascade.

I've noticed that the HBS I go to sells Brewiser vacuum seal hop packs, but they're stored on a shelf out in the store, not in a fridge. Should I avoid this? I'm in Adelaide, so I'm thinking I might use this as an excuse to go for a drive up to Grumpy's for a look (up in the Hills) - it states on their Website they store all theirs in the fridge, and I'd like to have a look at some of their stuff anyways.

I'll let you know how I go.

Cheers.

Cya


----------



## RegBadgery (6/2/03)

I think it's bizarre that HBS stores keep hops on the shelf. Cold storage or better still freezer storage should be the norm. I live in Sydney and have never been to Grumpy's but if you're in Adelaide it's certainly worth a trip to have a look. Those brewiser foil packs are also pretty expensive for what you get. If you get into hop usage and develop some favourites you'll get a better deal the more you buy. 

(Note for Sydney-siders - you may well discover that it's less expensive to get an overnight express delivery of bulk hop pellets from Grain and Grape in Victoria than it is to obtain the same amount locally. Why this should be is a mystery to me.) 


cheers
reg


----------



## kook (14/2/03)

I bought a tin of this today from Malthouse in welshpool (Perth). I'm looking for something 'generic' as a session beer on tap, so i figure this will fit the bill. I'll report back in a couple weeks as to how it tastes


----------



## kook (10/3/03)

Forgot to give any feedback about this.

I'm almost half way through the keg of it already  

The aussie draught tastes alright, though its a tad too fruity and has a bit of a "tang" to it. I've put this down to high primary fermentation temperatures. I had *big* problems keeping it below 24, as it was rather warm in Perth at the time. I'd love to try this kit again, keeping the temp at 18-20, as I think it would be greatly improved.


----------



## nicko (30/4/03)

I just put on a ESB Draught, ill let you know how it goes.

Brewing conditions are excellent at this time of year. 

Looking forward to winter.


----------



## Jazman (1/5/03)

Go to grumpy they are good i go their to i know of two shops whos sell esb in adelaide so i would say u got it from brewmaker in holden hill or bake and brew in gawler.
Both sell liquid yeast..
but as for grumpy they have help my brewing heaps i cant say enough for theys guys go down their bring them a brew and let them make u a better brewer.
And soon there going to help me do my first partial mash


----------



## kook (1/5/03)

I think Tom (Jovial Monk) stocks some ESB gear in Adelaide too.


----------



## Boots (2/5/03)

I bought mine from the Jovial Monk. Of the store's in Adelaide metro area I'd say it would have to be up there with the better ones....

However ..

I took Reg's advice (amongst others here) and went up to Grumpy's to look at some hops and have a general sticky-beak. I was pretty impressed, so much so after trying some of their masterbrews that I ended up leaving with almost $100 worth of stuff :lol: I've been doing the brews I got then (1 x Extrabrew, 2 x Masterbrew), and as I haven't got enough bottles, haven't even gotten around to doing my ESB Draught yet.

What I was thinking of doing tho - now that the weather is getting cooler, I'll get some lager yeast, and do it as a proper lager. I love the aroma of Hahn Premium, and on their label it says they use Hersbrucker hops, so I might dry hop with those if I can get them.

Cheers


----------



## Boots (2/5/03)

I meant to also say that Jovial Monk is stocking the ESB "ready to go" Wort Kits as well apparently.


----------



## PMyers (2/5/03)

Boots said:


> I meant to also say that Jovial Monk is stocking the ESB "ready to go" Wort Kits as well apparently.


 Speaking of which, the ESB 15 litre bock should be coming back into season soon. Can't wait. It's bloody marvelous.

Cheers,
Pete

:chug:


----------



## RegBadgery (2/5/03)

Boots I also enjoy the aroma of a pale lager - always have my schnoz over the top of a bottle before and after pouring - it's wonderful - instantly recognisable.

cheers
reg


----------



## Jazman (2/5/03)

Were is this Jovial Monk home brew shop.

i use grumpys master brews now imd oing the rebuplican dark ale with coopers old dark ale and white labs irish ale liquid yeast.
I have also done ,muldoons,red stag, and my two favourites boston cream and double hopped pale ale.
You can get some grumpys masterbrews from bremaker in holden hill that were i got some of mine. boots get a jerry can and lager the brews if u havent got any bottles and if you got a spare fridge


----------



## kook (2/5/03)

Jazman said:


> Were is this Jovial Monk home brew shop.


 Jovial Monk 
12 Duthy St Unley 5061 (08) 8373 3894

www.whitepages.com.au 

No idea if thats close to you or not ..


----------



## Boots (5/5/03)

Jazman - Unfortunately I don't have the fridge space either 

I'm thinking of an extended lagering in the shed during winter tho. I'm also going to get a bench capper in the next coupla weeks so I can use screw tops. Then I'll be on the hunt for bottle storage space  it never ends!!!


----------



## Jazman (5/5/03)

Boots go to brewmaker in holden hill i think he is still selling Grolsh bottles.
or go to big w and get some 640 ml long neck with crown seals


----------

